# Help figuring out date of Diamond Back Ascent EX



## StinkyJeff (May 27, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'm new here and hoping you can help me with a question that has been driving me nuts. I bought a used Diamond Back Ascent EX and trying to figure out what year it was produced. It is a purple paint with teal lettering. The cool thing is that it comes with a third set of brazons under down tube for 3 water bottles. I'd like to make it into a nice touring bike with front and back racks. Great American steel. Anyone know the year? I've only found an online brochure for 1991 and the paint job doesn't match. LOVE the bike already! Lighter than I thought it would be. Thanks!


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Most likely 89-90. A good way to make sure it to check the components for date marks. That'll give you a year or two range at least. 

*Pulled from another forum. Thanks to Crusty Old Bloke, an Aussie*

Shimano use a 2 letter code for their components. There are some exceptions, such as some BMX brake levers, but generally everything else would have the stamped code. Suntour and Sugino did similar from what I understand.

The first letter is the year and the second is the month.

For example, DE is May 79 though it could be April 2005, but after 26 years, the differences would be obvious. The same codes are used on pretty much all their stuff, road, MTB and BMX.

A 1976 2002 A January
B 1977 2003 B February
C 1978 2004 C March
D 1979 2005 D April
E 1980 E May
F 1981 F June
G 1982 G July
H 1983 H August
I 1984 I September
J 1985 J October
K 1986 K November
L 1987 L December
M 1988
N 1989
O 1990
P 1991
Q 1992
R 1993
S 1994
T 1995
U 1996
V 1997
W 1998
X 1999
Y 2000
Z 2001

Now, run along and turn your Shimano parts over searching for the codes! Enjoy!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Crusty Old Bloke was my handle on the OzBMX forum. Amazing how these things still pop up after the years!

Grumps


----------



## StinkyJeff (May 27, 2015)

Well......I looked on bottom side of shifters and it says:
SL-MT62
So.......would that be 1994 December?
Although.....that feels like 1995 is too new for those shifters on the bike.
Or.....maybe the MT62 has something to do with it......June 1992?
Still confused.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

No, SL is the code for the component, where SL stands for shift lever or something like that, BR stands for brake and so on.

Try looking at the back of the crank, the two letter code is stamped in, not cast in. Also, the front derailleur cage, on the inner plate there will be the 2 letter code.

Take a look here to give you some idea as to what letters to look for. They may not be in exactly the same place but close enough. I'm guessing from the look of the bike you'd be looking for a code starting with N, O or P.

Pedal Pedlar - Vintage Bike Dating Pt1: Shimano Date Codes

Grumps


----------



## StinkyJeff (May 27, 2015)

Found it!
It says PD on the crank.
So.......that would make it 1991 April
So I would assume it might have been assembled in summer or fall of 1991? Or spring of 1992?
I found a picture of a guy's bike online and he had his labeled as a 1992......exact paint and look as mine.

Thank you so much for the help. I really LOVE this bike......it is going to make a fantastic touring bike and is already my favorite. I have a 1990 Mt Shasta Capella, a 1993 Specialized RockHopper, and now this 1991 Diamond Back Ascent EX.
Gotta love those 90's steel hardtails!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

http://www.rideandrepair.co.uk/Retrobike/DiamondBack92_Catalogue_RB.pdf

The Ascent EX comes in a purple (although the main pic shows it as a flouro yellow green) so yeah, settle on '92 and crack a beer to celebrate the newfound knowledge! 

I have a soft spot for Diamond Backs, lusting after their BMXs in the early 80s. A mate had an Axis which had a nice geometry which inspired me to get a WCF in the late 90s.

Now get out and enjoy the lively zing of that True Temper tubing.

Grumps


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Component dates can be found here too.

Date of Manufacture of Bicycle Components can be used to date a bike: component dating


----------



## ChronicTiger (Aug 25, 2015)

StinkyJeff said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here and hoping you can help me with a question that has been driving me nuts. I bought a used Diamond Back Ascent EX and trying to figure out what year it was produced. It is a purple paint with teal lettering. The cool thing is that it comes with a third set of brazons under down tube for 3 water bottles. I'd like to make it into a nice touring bike with front and back racks. Great American steel. Anyone know the year? I've only found an online brochure for 1991 and the paint job doesn't match. LOVE the bike already! Lighter than I thought it would be. Thanks!


I own and ride this bike! 1992. Check out the link below.

http://www.rideandrepair.co.uk/Retrobike/DiamondBack92_Catalogue_RB.pdf

I just converted mine from stock to a cruiser this past week. Put on some trekking bars and a rear rack. I'll post some pics later.


----------

